
Ask HN: Productive Alternatives to Slack? - paulddraper
I&#x27;m looking at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twist.com right now.<p>Any options on that or other Slack alternatives?<p>I&#x27;d like something better than the Slack vomit of reading 10 interleaved conversations, no good list of unread threads, etc.
======
kugelblitz
Perhaps Basecamp is a viable alternative?
[https://basecamp.com](https://basecamp.com)

At many of my projects I do have to use Slack, and for really big companies,
it might be a good thing to have several announcement and talk-by-the-water-
cooler channels. But once you get to several hundred channels and you
subscribe to like 20 or 30 of them, you kind of lose track what you need to
know and what now. Maybe a Slack-type chat isn't the most productive.

I like Basecamp because there's a talk-by-the-water-cooler tool (campfire),
announcement and idea feedback tool (message board), some basic planning (to-
dos). Though for detailed planning and coordination I use something else.

------
rmurri
Zulip is another option. [https://zulipchat.com/](https://zulipchat.com/)

------
alexmingoia
[https://twist.com](https://twist.com)

------
jumpman500
Sounds like you want email.

------
AndreFvchs
spectrum.chat or discordapp.com could be an alternative for you

